
The world's densest bones (2006) - glassworm
https://www.the-scientist.com/notebook-old/the-worlds-densest-bones-47155
======
zunzun
If the bone has more calcium per unit volume, it should contain more
strontium-90 per unit volume as well - meaning these people should have a
slightly higher inherent level of radioactivity than the general population.
If so, this should be measurable with medical-use radiation detectors.

